# Biting



## Crandamaniac (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello,

I happen to be a proud owner of a 10 week old GR. She's a good dog most of the time, and starting to pick up a lot of things (she's starting to let us know when she has to go potty, almost has the sit command down, does somewhat good when walking and is generally a quiet dog). However, whenever myself or anybody else tries to play with her, if she's somewhat awake she will bite. She isn't breaking skin yet, but it really hurts, especially when she gets you right on the wrist. I've tried a lot of different methods

-Sitting on my hands and hiding my feet (she either barks or snaps at my face)

-Going out of the room (She follows me, we go and play and she bites again)

-Distracting with a toy (she sometimes takes the toys, other times takes my other hand

-Giving her a stern no when she bites my hand (she doesn't listen)

So am I missing something here, or is there any suggestions anybody has, or is it just a phase she's going thru?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh the mouthing stage is bad. A couple more things you can try would be to squeal "Owwwwwwwww" and sometimes they get the message from that. Or spray your hands with bitter apple, they are not supposed to like that. Or ignore her when she starts this behavior (I always put them in their crate, but it is usually bad to use it as punishment). Good luck, I hope it stops soon, puppy teeth are sharp!


----------



## RocketRocket (Apr 13, 2008)

With our baby Rocket (12 weeks old), we've tried to make it very clear that biting people isn't the way to go... anytime he gets worked up and starts going for our hands, we firmly hold his mouth shut, look him in the eye, and say "no no". If he still doesn't settle down, a loud clap seems to do the trick. 

He'll still push his luck from time to time, testing his boundaries, so we just have to stay consistent with the feedback until he grows out of it.

Best of luck w/ your golden!


----------



## Regwizard (Dec 17, 2007)

The biting phase was such a tough time for us. Thankfully it will end! Look for tips here on the message boards and try everything. With Maggie, some things worked one day, but not the next. When she was really wound up, a time out in her crate saved everyone's sanity. She is now 6 months old and the biting has been gone for about a month. Hang in there!!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I teach my dogs "kisses good." Every time Phoebe licked me when she was a puppy, I told her kisses good, followed with a treat and it wasn't long before I could request a kiss from her. When she would put her mouth on me, I'd say "NO BITE" KISSES GOOD" and she would immediately change her bite into licking. 

Before Phoebe understood "kiss," I would crate her if she got too crazy with the biting. I don't consider crating a puppy a punishment unless you are scolding the dog when you put them in the crate. Puppies need to mouth and use those teeth, just not on me, so a chew toy in the crate gave Phoebe her chewing time on something other than my arm!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## Crandamaniac (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, I've noticed that when Treasure gets really really hyper, she'll either go to her crate or go lay on the kitchen floor and eventually fall asleep, so I don't think the crate thing is punishment.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

I learned a new technique from our trainer last week. Beau is amost 14 weeks and the puppy biting can be hard to deal with. This seems to be most effective for us. The trainer said they are used to being disciplined by their mom by being grabbed by the scruff of the neck. When he bites we grab the loose skin on the back of his neck and give it a little shake and yell "no bite!" If he is really wild or he bites again we hold him close to us by the scruff of his neck and around his chest so he can't move. We hold him like that untill he relaxes. (they may whimper in protest, but dont let go until he totally relaxes) This always calms him down. Good luck, I know how you feel we are dealing with the same issue. I have the feeling this is something that is just going to take time to stop. It is very important to correct them each and every time they bite.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Here are a few of my favorite sites that explain how to teach your pup 'bite inhibition' :

http://www.westieclubamerica.com/behavior/nipsandbites.html

http://www.samsmiles.org/biting.html

http://www.jersey.net/~mountaindog/berner1/bitestop.htm


----------



## Crandamaniac (Apr 15, 2008)

Went to the vet this weekend, I was curious to ask about the scruff response. He stated that most dogs lose that within the 1st 6 wks, but did suggest some other tactics to calm her down. The first was to hook your finger into her mouth, pushing her gums over the teeth. This way when she bites she's biting her gums instead of your hand, and it makes her a bit uncomfortable. The other was to pick her up and either cradle her like a baby and look her in the eye or hold her like a book under your arm and use your free hand to kind of pull the fur over her eyes. The last 2 are dominating tactics which I've seen work with her this weekend to some success.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Biting stage and needle teeth is not fun! We taught our pup "no bite" and then would give her something she COULD chew on. It will last until the teething is done, sorry we have all been through it with pups. Don't let the puppy win, be firm and just say "no".


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm glad your vet discouraged the scruffing. It's really an abusive thing to do. I know mother dog's do it, but we're not mother dogs so the puppy doesn't interpret it in the same way.

A trainer should be teaching positive reinforcement when puppy does the RIGHT thing, not punishment for doing the wrong thing.

The biting stage is tough but it does end. I don't think puppies should have squeaky toys. I think they see it and hear it as if they caught a mouse or rabbit and I think it just excites them and encourages them to bite. In the same way, I think human high pitched "ouch" is about the same thing...at least for some dogs.

Different things work for different dogs. Try a few of the tips and see which work on your dog. 

But, always give positive reinforcement when puppy does the right thing!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Phoebe said:


> I teach my dogs "kisses good." Every time Phoebe licked me when she was a puppy, I told her kisses good, followed with a treat and it wasn't long before I could request a kiss from her. When she would put her mouth on me, I'd say "NO BITE" KISSES GOOD" and she would immediately change her bite into licking.
> 
> Before Phoebe understood "kiss," I would crate her if she got too crazy with the biting. I don't consider crating a puppy a punishment unless you are scolding the dog when you put them in the crate. Puppies need to mouth and use those teeth, just not on me, so a chew toy in the crate gave Phoebe her chewing time on something other than my arm!
> 
> Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


I do something similar to this now.

With Vito when the biting was really bad we would grab his mouth and say 'no bite'. I would also try to use bitter apple whenever we played. If he was in demon puppy mode and he came back for more after I grabbed his snout I would get up and leave.
Now, unless he is totally wound up, does not bite but likes to mouth. He constantly wants your hand in his mouth. I try to correct the behavior with a 'leave it' command and then 'kiss' followed with praise/treat. So far, the past day or 2, this has been effective.


----------

